# Problem with hitman blood money



## Birdman27 (May 7, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know the minimum specification for this game? I have a Geforce4 Ti4200 with AGP8X and all I am able to get is into the intro. Once I press escape or enter the game exits out. Any idea how to fix this problem???

Birdman


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

to Birdman27...you need to start your own thread..post in the games forum


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no need we can split the threads


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have split your post off into your own thread.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hitman Blood Money requirements are HERE.

Quote from Eidos' site:

_Minimum System Requirements:
You must have these minimum system specifications for the game to function correctly. We do not provide support for configurations that do not meet the minimum requirements.

Operating System: Microsoft Windows® 2000/XP (Windows 95/98/ME/NT Not Supported) 
CPU: Pentium 4 1.5Ghz or Athlon XP Equivalent 
RAM: 512MB 
Graphics: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible video card which supports Hardware TnL and Pixel Shader 2.0 (GeForce FX / Radeon 9500 or higher) 
Sound: 100% DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card 
DVD-Rom: Quad-speed (4x) Dvd-Rom Drive 
Hard Drive: 5.0GB free disk space 
Input Devices: 100% Windows 2000/XP compatible Mouse and Keyboard (Gamepads and controller are not supported)

Recommended System requirements:

CPU: Pentium 4 2.4Ghz or Athlon XP/64-bit equivalent 
RAM: 1024MB 
Graphics: ATI X800 series, Nvidia GeForce 6800 series or higher video card 
Sound: 100% DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card, Sound Blaster X-Fi series 
DVD-Rom: Eight-speed (8x) DVD-Rom drive or faster 
Hard Drive: 5.0GB free disk space_

I'm afraid your Ti4200 is going to hold you back with this game.
Best you can hope for is minimum resolution with everything in-game disabled in the graphic options.


----------



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

eww that is so kool lol


----------

